# George Clooney - Male Perspective



## loveadvice (Dec 22, 2013)

I find it interesting that George Clooney, who said that he is never going to remarry, has gotten engaged this week. 

It would be interesting to learn what the male perspective is on the factors that may have convinced George to change his ways after dating his fiance for only 7 months. What do you think tipped the scale?


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Not a man, but - my working theory is and continues to be that George Clooney is on the downlow. He just sets my gaydar off majorly. 

He likes to date hot, young women but they don't stay around for long. I'm assuming that the popularity clout from hanging out with George Clooney doesn't make the prospect of long-term beard/cover-up all that attractive. He finally found a woman willing to fill that role for whatever reason.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

loveadvice said:


> i find it interesting that george clooney, who said that he is never going to remarry, has gotten engaged this week.
> 
> It would be interesting to learn what the male perspective is on the factors that may have convinced george to change his ways after dating his fiance for only 7 months. What do you think tipped the scale?


noooooooooooooo!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't think he's gay! Although my gay daughter and most of her friends think he's gay...assuming gay people have better gadar than straight people.

Say it ain't so George!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Good actor but I hate his political views.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Good actor but I hate his political views.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't even know what his politcal views are but I guess it's safe to assume he is a liberal. I just think the man is so damn sexy!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I never liked him from the beginning....to c0cky. Maybe he knows his days are numbered...there are younger and hotter men to compete with in Hollywood for the very same females he dates.


Or....maybe he grew up and is ready to settle down...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I don't even know what his politcal views are but I guess it's safe to assume he is a liberal. I just think the man is so damn sexy!


Yeah yeah. 

Too bad it's all superficial. I think he's a d!ck. and that gal marrying him is a moron. He will cheat on her before the wedding cake dries up. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Yeah yeah.
> 
> Too bad it's all superficial. I think he's a ****.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me too


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Yeah yeah.
> 
> Too bad it's all superficial. I think he's a d!ck. and that gal marrying him is a moron. He will cheat on her before the wedding cake dries up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a given! It's Hollywood for goodness sakes, it's not like any of them actually expect their marriages to last, do they?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> That's a given! It's Hollywood for goodness sakes, it's not like any of them actually expect their marriages to last, do they?


I think Jennifer Anniston is a babe. But she has also shown she has no ability to carry on any LTR. I'll bet behind closed doors she's a total narcissist, and many go on and on about what a great gal she is. If she is so great , why can't she hang on to a man?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I personally love Tim McGraw and Faith Hill and Beyonce and Jay Z...one almost never sees those couples fighting in the tabs.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Pretty sure that if he was gay, even in this day and age he probably would not come out given the image he has to portray to get certain movie roles. 

It is a lot easier for some and definitely easy for musicians to come out. Funny thing of it is, I am sure all of those he has worked with would know and probably don't care. I know when I was in the Navy, it was a joke have any standard against gays being able to serve. Everyone knew. I remember a Senior Chief Petty Officer, it was just common knowledge, but we all just kept it under our hat, because he was a quality Sailor. Fair in his command and hard working.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I think Jennifer Anniston is a babe. But she has also shown she has no ability to carry on any LTR. I'll bet behind closed doors she's a total narcissist, and many go on and on about what a great gal she is. If she is so great , why can't she hang on to a man?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband and I just talked about this the other day. He really digs her but he says there must be something going on with her. I agreed. She can't maintain a LTR. Is she still engaged to Justin Theroux?


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> I don't think he's gay! Although my gay daughter and most of her friends think he's gay...assuming gay people have better gadar than straight people.
> 
> Say it ain't so George!


I never thought George might be gay. John Travolta, yes.

Between my gay uncles, gay cousins and gay coworkers, I should ask them. They also know this stuff, lol.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> I never thought George might be gay. John Travolta, yes.
> 
> Between my gay uncles, gay cousins and gay coworkers, I should ask them. They also know this stuff, lol.


Report back when you do...


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

How the hell would I know - it's taken me years to work out my own sh!t. George is a good looking man - kind of old Hollywood but i wouldn't have a clue what makes him tick. Good luck to him.


----------



## TopsyTurvy5 (Nov 16, 2013)

First off, I hope this marriage thing works out for him. If he is gay, I feel badly that he doesn't feel comfortable/safe/etc.. coming out.

Having said all that, I'm not really a fan of his acting, but I do really like his political views. He was 100% against George W. Bush, so that is good enough for me.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't think he is so different than most men. A lot of us claim we'll never get married until we do. Its kind of hard to explain but until you find the one, the whole notion of getting married really isn't on your mind at all. I think women think about marriage well before Mr. Right even enters the picture, which can sometimes lead to marrying Mr. Good Enough. That's this males perspectives.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I think Jennifer Anniston is a babe. But she has also shown she has no ability to carry on any LTR. I'll bet behind closed doors she's a total narcissist, and many go on and on about what a great gal she is. If she is so great , why can't she hang on to a man?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well that is baloney.

But, I suppose it depends upon how long you consider a long term relationship.
She and Brad Pitt were married for 4 years.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Clooney has proclaimed he will never marry again.
He has an ongoing bet with Julia Roberts about it. 
On the news tis morning, it is rumored he is engaged to a civil rights lawyer Amal Alamuddin.
John Travolta will not be able to pronounce her name.


And, again it depends upon what one considers an LTR. 
Clooney was married to actress Talia Balsam, from 1989 until 1993.

And who the hell cares if he is Gay or not?


----------



## TurtleRun (Oct 18, 2013)

I think he is good looking for an older man but other then that he is useless in my book... lol


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I think Clooney is so handsome. So so so elegant and handsome.

Are the rumors confirmed that he is, in fact, engaged to his girlfriend of four months?

I will believe the marriage when I actually see it.

If it's true, maybe he is tired of dating the string of women he normally deals with and, gulp, fell in love.

I was reading elsewhere that sometimes these long-time bachelors get to middle-age and finally want to settle down as they realize the years are slipping by and they are going into old age alone and want someone to share their life with. I don't know how true that is and am certain it's not true for everyone but it offered a different point of view.



bandit.45 said:


> I think Jennifer Anniston is a babe. But she has also shown she has no ability to carry on any LTR. I'll bet behind closed doors she's a total narcissist, and many go on and on about what a great gal she is. If she is so great *, why can't she hang on to a man?*


Why is it that this is never said about men? If a woman gets cheated on or ends a relationship, we hear a lot of "Oh she couldn't keep her man." You never hear folks saying "Oh he can't keep a woman/hang on to a woman." Demonize the woman, make everything her fault. It's never about the man at all. Something must be so wrong with her. Poor woman. She must not be a good person. 

Aniston was with Brad for something like 7 yrs before he cheated on her with Jolie. So she can have an LTR.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I think Jennifer Anniston is a babe. But she has also shown she has no ability to carry on any LTR. I'll bet behind closed doors she's a total narcissist, and many go on and on about what a great gal she is. If she is so great , why can't she hang on to a man?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


From some info online which might mean nothing you are correct. Brad left her due to him wanting a family and she was mainly about herself. I think she's gorgeous but she doesn't strike me as the maternal type. Eventually she will become old and ugly like the rest of us and regret it. It sucks to get old, it sucks even worse when there is nobody to visit you at the assisted living facility.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> I think Clooney is so handsome. So so so elegant and handsome.
> 
> Are the rumors confirmed that he is, in fact, engaged to his girlfriend of four months?
> 
> ...


Brad wanted a wife and mother to his children. Anniston seemed to just want to make more crappy romantic comedies. Anniston will always be a theme park, Go inside, enjoy yourself, take plenty of pictures but eventually you have to leave and join reality. You can't build a family home on a theme park.  Braid found a family with Jolie.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

The double standard is sickening. Anniston is defective somehow bc she dates around. George Clooney however is a total dream boat and THE definition of a total catch even though he does the same thing she does. 

As for calling Anniston a theme park I hope you apply that same offensive comparison to the men who behave the way she behaves.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> If it's true, maybe he is tired of dating the string of women he normally deals with and, gulp, fell in love.


I actually have always respected Clooney's approach of serial monogamy. It appears he has been upfront with it and I have never heard any reports of cheating or the like. Rather, they break up and move on. It may not work for me, but it seems more honest than some.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I love that the age difference hasn't come up in the thread....yet. He's 52? and she's 36? Hmmmm. I have no idea on the gay thing but I'm doubting it. His gf's have not been all the typical hollywood types you would expect if it were his agent putting things together. She knows his history so she can't cry later...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sanity said:


> Eventually she will become old and ugly like the rest of us and regret it. It sucks to get old, it sucks even worse when there is nobody to visit you at the assisted living facility.


And I imagine even worse when the person actually has kids and they never visit her in the assisted living facility like you say? Like what happened to someone in my own family.

Heaven forbid a woman not want to have children.

Just another dig at the Aniston.

She didn't want babies so she couldn't "keep her man."

I don't think the same has ever been said of, say, Clooney.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Tall Average Guy said:


> I actually have always respected Clooney's approach of serial monogamy. It appears he has been upfront with it and I have never heard any reports of cheating or the like. Rather, they break up and move on. It may not work for me, but it seems more honest than some.


Me, too. In fact, I totally admire him for it. Better to get all those cards on the table fast instead of lying to his romantic partners saying he wants to marry them and making them think that is the end game.

I love him. Hahaha.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Sanity said:


> From some info online which might mean nothing you are correct. Brad left her due to him wanting a family and she was mainly about herself. I think she's gorgeous but she doesn't strike me as the maternal type. Eventually she will become old and ugly like the rest of us and regret it. It sucks to get old, it sucks even worse when there is nobody to visit you at the assisted living facility.


Why assume just bc she chooses to not have children means she'll be alone in an assisted living facility? Why does she have to have regrets bc she didn't settle and bust out a litter of babies? Could the same be said about men who don't settle down then?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Because women who don't want babies and end any kind of relationship with a man are somehow less than, Scarlet. They "can't keep men" and are incapable of having any kind of LTR relationship.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Because women who don't want babies and end any kind of relationship with a man are somehow less than, Scarlet. They "can't keep men" and are incapable of having any kind of LTR relationship.


Ahhhh I see...well now that this has been cleared up for me I feel smarter than ever


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

we really should start some sort of organization that has people visit these old ugly lonely women in the home. Otherwise,what will become of them and their dusty unused wombs???

just make sure to skip right on by the old men in the homes...they're likely 100% happy with the solid manly choices they've made and their lack of children. no regrets!!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Because women who don't want babies and end any kind of relationship with a man are somehow less than, Scarlet. They "can't keep men" and are incapable of having any kind of LTR relationship.


Well, I don't think this is what most of us think, although I understand what you are saying. My sister who choose to never get married (though she did have a long time on/off boy friend) or have children, I heard what some said about her. A few of them I was tempted to beat the crap out of them. 

I think for some it is threatening to view a woman as independent and career driven. As if somehow, not taking the marriage, barefoot, pregnant and in the kitchen route should be rumored with all sorts of suspicions. Well, I loved my big sister for who she was and she was a very strong willed and independent woman. Probably smarter than me. It is just that her life ended way too early


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> we really should start some sort of *organization* that has people visit these old ugly lonely women in the home.


You mean, a theme park. AFter all, those "kinds" of women are freakshows like carnivals. Hahahaha. 

Drerio - I am sure she felt very lucky to have you as a brother. 

The double standard never fails to astound me.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> You mean, a theme park. AFter all, those "kinds" of women are freakshows like carnivals. Hahahaha.
> 
> Drerio - I am sure she felt very lucky to have you as a brother.
> 
> The double standard never fails to astound me.


I wonder how many older sisters are really that lucky to have an irritating younger brother. 

Hardest thing I ever had to do was to make the decision to take her off of life support. I still have nightmares. Damn it, I hate thinking about it, tearing up again.... Sorry OP, end thread jack.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hugs, Dre.

I am sure you, as an annoying little bro, provided her with a lot of love and care that she was grateful for.


----------



## loveadvice (Dec 22, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> I don't think he is so different than most men. A lot of us claim we'll never get married until we do. Its kind of hard to explain but until you find the one, the whole notion of getting married really isn't on your mind at all. I think women think about marriage well before Mr. Right even enters the picture, which can sometimes lead to marrying Mr. Good Enough. That's this males perspectives.


Do you think it's a combination of the right one AND her insistence that she be married? 

Or, do you think when a man finds the right one, he will automatically want to propose even though he didn't think the concept of marriage is a good idea? 

So, should women who don't get proposed to assume that they are not the one?

Not trying to quiz you too hard.  Just interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Loveadvice--I think the guy has to want it, ultimately.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

As a woman... I don't care if he's gay, what his political views are or even if he's THE biggest d!ckhead in the entire world. He's a beautiful man..carrying his 50's extremely well!!

Maybe he just felt the time was right.... it's good that he didn't marry young if that wasn't what he wanted/needed at that time in his life... maybe he's just a very smart man!

I also quite fancy that Chris bloke who plays THOR in the Marvel movies.... not too bothered about his political views either.

He just makes my world a better place by being sooooo handsome and hunky...sigh...

Right..... must get back to cleaning out the kitty litter and doing the laundry.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Sean Penn was once asked about his failed marriage to Madonna. He said they were both hothouse flowers and every relationship needs a gardener.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

ReformedHubby said:


> I don't think he is so different than most men. A lot of us claim we'll never get married until we do. Its kind of hard to explain but until you find the one, the whole notion of getting married really isn't on your mind at all. *I think women think about marriage well before Mr. Right even enters the picture, which can sometimes lead to marrying Mr. Good Enough.* That's this males perspectives.


Also, remember that men and women are treated differently on this matter. A high profile woman, say Condoleeza Rice, needs to either be married or have absolutely zero liaison. Otherwise there would be too much speculation on her personal life. Kind of like Jennifer Aniston at the moment.....


----------



## Pufferfish (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm going to be an optimist. 

George Clooney is what, 52? He's no spring chicken anymore so maybe he is looking for real companionship to tide him over in old age. Plus the fact that his fiancee has an accomplished career suggests that she has intellect too. Her apparently affluent family also suggests that money is not a factor. 

Seems to be a good stable match for someone in George Clooney's position.


----------



## 101Abn (Jan 15, 2014)

It's not a done deal yet.they are not married yet.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

101Abn said:


> It's not a done deal yet.they are not married yet.


She's some kind of Uber Leftist save the puppy orphan Muslim schoolgirl whales for a non heteronormative vegan future 'human rights attorney' and Lebanese. 

George must have run down his list of far left checkbox causes and figured why not check them all off with one wife.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

George Clooney on male perspective and relationships?

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Someone please tell me this is a big joke, pretty please.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> I think Jennifer Anniston is a babe. But she has also shown she has no ability to carry on any LTR. I'll bet behind closed doors she's a total narcissist, and many go on and on about what a great gal she is. If she is so great , why can't she hang on to a man?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think she is FAR from a babe and WAY overrated.

But I will say that having a LTR as a celebarty is a whole another animal when it comes to relationships. 

Not easy, also you are EXTREMELY limited to partners.

Reason #53234 why I would never EVER want to be famous/celebrity regardless of pay (offer me billions, I will refuse)


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm guessing that the idea of marriage became much more palatable once he have up the actress/models half his age and discovered there are women out there who can carry on a conversation and be passionate about the same things that he seems to care about.


----------



## phoenix_ (Dec 20, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Good actor but I hate his political views.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think he's pretty overrated. The guy plays the same character almost every time.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I think Clooney willl get caught having a threeway with Angelina Jolie and one of her lesbian girlfriends before the wedding. 

Just a prediction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I think Clooney is so handsome. So so so elegant and handsome.
> 
> Are the rumors confirmed that he is, in fact, engaged to his girlfriend of four months?
> 
> ...


Here is the deal: if she has dated and dated SEVERAL men...she must have met ONE (1) decent one...and it didn't work out. She probably met a number.

So unless you are buying into 'all men are flawed', the stats don't judge the person in question too kindly...whatever their gender.

If she CHOOSES not to have an LTR, that is a different issue. Certainly the horrorshow that was her breakup with Brad would sour me on repeating that crap.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

But the same could be said for men meeting a "decent" woman. The point is, why do we never hear about men getting told "they can't keep a woman." It's always the woman we hear this about.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a theory: that about by the age of 40, if a man (or woman) has not had at least one LTR, they really lack the skills to pull it off.

Not that it's an unvarying law without exception...just that the mental hurdles are generally too great.

I will be curious to see what happens to Clooney. A test case.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

George clowney!!!!!!


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> But the same could be said for men meeting a "decent" woman. The point is, why do we never hear about men getting told "they can't keep a woman." It's always the woman we hear this about.


It is a nasty double standard.

But generally, when a man can't 'hold onto a woman' it's pretty transparent. Bill Mahr for example. What a dillhole.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

As the President of the George Clooney Lookalike Society I feel I must recuse myself from this discussion.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

JCD said:


> It is a nasty double standard.


This was the point I was making.

Thank you. 

And I have to admit, I have a big of a crush on Bill Maher. Don't laugh at me.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> This was the point I was making.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> And I have to admit, I have a big of a crush on Bill Maher. Don't laugh at me.


No laughing. I am attracted to many beautiful people. That doesn't mean I want to be married to them. Maybe you see him as a catch.

I don't. No issues.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, I never want to be married.

I didn't say Bill Maher was a catch. Just that I have an unexplainable crush on him. :rofl:


----------



## Laurel (Oct 14, 2013)

Sanity said:


> Brad wanted a wife and mother to his children. Anniston seemed to just want to make more crappy romantic comedies. Anniston will always be a theme park, Go inside, enjoy yourself, take plenty of pictures but eventually you have to leave and join reality. You can't build a family home on a theme park.  Braid found a family with Jolie.


I've always found it curious that Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie have largely escaped any flack for the origins of their relationship beginning as an affair. For some reason people always seem to blame the betrayed spouse in this instance - Jennifer Aniston. Not sure why - is it because she is the least attractive of the three? She must have done something to deserve to be cheated on? Angelina is just so sexy you get a pass for cheating on your wife with her? 

With regard to Clooney - people change as they get older. Maybe his priorities are different now. Maybe he's never met a woman who makes him feel the way this one does, who knows.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Laurel said:


> I've always found it curious that Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie have largely escaped any flack for the origins of their relationship beginning as an affair. For some reason people always seem to blame the betrayed spouse in this instance - Jennifer Aniston. Not sure why - is it because she is the least attractive of the three? She must have done something to deserve to be cheated on? Angelina is just so sexy you get a pass for cheating on your wife with her?
> 
> With regard to Clooney - people change as they get older. Maybe his priorities are different now. Maybe he's never met a woman who makes him feel the way this one does, who knows.


I think they escape it because of St. Angelina. Her roles are trite and predictable (spandex or leather clad dangerous vixen) but her off camera work is pretty frigging admirable. How do you take pot shots at some woman who eschews the limelight as much as possible, takes in third world orphans and gives them (too all appearances) loving homes? That Brad is also willing to 'take two for the team' very much exonerates him as well.

Two? First, because of her career, she isn't able to have kids and he isn't pushing the issue AFAIK. To a man, that is a pretty significant sacrifice. Second, he is willingly taking in these kids who don't look like him and raising them well and generously...and seemingly in any number that Angelina wants.

He also avoids being a media wh*re constantly throwing his life in people's faces. He does his work: he goes home. Just like Angelina. That is reasonably novel in that industry. Granted, they are both powerful enough to get away with that stuff. Most actors are not so blessed. Still, I can see them behaving much worse.

This behavior always seemed to 'fit' her/them where it didn't really come across that way when Madonna did it.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

George Clooney dated that French waitress for 7 years or so.... I think they almost got married.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Omego said:


> George Clooney dated that French waitress for 7 years or so.... I think they almost got married.


I don't know. There is always this indefinable arrogance about Clooney. His face always says 'I can do/be better than you.' 

Somewhat offputting and I can see why that amount of...confidence might be enticing to a woman...until it's perpetuity finally makes her really understand she ISN'T the one to finally capture his heart; she is just the latest in line.

Well...he might have gotten to the point where he can't do better.

Then again, I never particularly liked him as an actor.


----------



## lancaster (Dec 2, 2013)

Not gay IMO. I used to think I had pretty good gaydar, but the more gay people I know the more I realize that is not true. Some people are just not meant to be married I think GC is one of these.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Should have stuck with Stacy Keibler...


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

It's amazing what can happen when you find the right person. Life's plans can go out the window in a hurry.

Happy for George


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

I think he just met the right one finally.

Funny how guys will say marriage isn't for them, they don't want it, they don't even think about it, etc. and then he meets HER, his Dream Girl, and he proposes in 6 months.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Yeah yeah.
> 
> Too bad it's all superficial. I think he's a d!ck. and that gal marrying him is a moron. He will cheat on her before the wedding cake dries up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I absolutely agree 100%. He will definitely cheat on her and he would be absolutely great about covering it up. The man is a philanderer and everyone knows it.


----------



## Laralie (May 2, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> I never thought George might be gay. John Travolta, yes.
> 
> Between my gay uncles, gay cousins and gay coworkers, I should ask them. They also know this stuff, lol.


I keep hearing this, but why does Travolta have that gay tag? And Cruise? Although I think he's a dang fruitcake, gay or not.


----------



## Nikita2270 (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't understand why people care about celebrities.

Actors are goofy...they dress up and pretend to be other people.
Singers are even goofier...nothing less masculine than a singing dude.

Entertainment is fine but they aren't important...they offer no real value to society.

I don't find George Clooney attractive because actors don't strike me as "manly"...acting is somewhat effeminate to me.

I think the world would be done a great favor if you could drop a few thousand superficial, vapid, egomaniac, over-paid, useless celebrities head-first into a woodchipper.

Attractive men are *real *men. The manly kind that work hard at real jobs to take care of their families and are loyal to the people they love.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Nikita2270 said:


> *I don't understand why people care about celebrities.
> *
> Actors are goofy...they dress up and pretend to be other people.
> Singers are even goofier...nothing less masculine than a singing dude.
> ...










with a good measure of your post here...in blue... I can't say I find actors and Rock stars goofy or acting effeminate though... I very much enjoy their craft... but the lifestyles they lead... 

Oh MY....horrible horrible examples to what Love and commitment was intended to be.... Romance is pure fleeting in Hollywood.. and I find it rather .


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't believe the thread went into wondering if someone was gay or not. Er, how about pulling your heads in because it's really none of anyone's business except the people he's having relationships with, is it.


----------



## loveadvice (Dec 22, 2013)

I see the headlines with regard to Clooney's engagement as "Clooney has finally met his match." It insinuates that the others were inferior in some way because they were not smart enough, etc. 
That bugs me for some reason.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

loveadvice said:


> I see the headlines with regard to Clooney's engagement as "Clooney has finally met his match." It insinuates that the others were inferior in some way because they were not smart enough, etc.
> That bugs me for some reason.


Why not 'someone as pretentious and prickly?'


----------

